# BIGFOOT DECOYS $210.00 A DOZEN!



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Scheels in St. Cloud is having a sale on Bigfoot Decoys $85.00 per four. If you go to Gander mountain they will beat that price by the difference between their product and scheels. After the match and the discount it was $70 a box or $210 a dozen. I had to take home two dozen may go back for more.I would imagine they will do this even in nodak. Just thought I would hook you all up with the hot buy. Good Luck Out There!


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

i wonder cabelas has them onsale for 89 per 4 i wonder if i hit them up with this will they drop it for me..... Ill remember to wear my Gander hat in there as well... 

thanks for the info

lata, 2d


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Cabelas will match prices but I'm pretty sure they won't give you the difference.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

they didnt and said that scheels was to far away for them to drop it so i paid 89 for them instead and gander would match but not beat .... bastards.

lata, 2d

PS i still bought a doz


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

You'd expact that from Cabela's??? :lol: Man, you must be new to them!! I've tried that with them at least 5 times now on ordering over the phone and going to the store in Owatonna, pretty sad that they'll only match the price when you drive +3 hours looking for an awesome deal.

Anyone notice that you have to travel to their store to get the discount price on their products in their Fall Hunting Expo Catalog??? Pretty sad the operator had to tell me to read the fine print on the back cover PRINTED IN YELLOW ABOVE MY NAME BLOCK!!!! What a great customer value!!!


----------



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey I hope everybody that made it out had a good first day of huntin yesterday. Since I am from the extreme western part of the state and there are no outdoor stores around here and am tired of paying the high shipping costs I was wondering how long these sales are for. I am going to be in Forks this weekend and was wondering if they are still going to be on sale. Might even make the trip down to Fargo and if scheels has them for 85 I would pick some up there. If anybody has some info about the sales at Cabelas and Scheels on the foots and has some dates and could let me know that would be great. Maybe i am already a day late and a dollar short. 
Thanks Tyler :beer:


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

The Scheels sale on Bigfoots ended last Sunday and they are now 99/4 pk.
Gander has a waterfowl event in Lakeville on Sept 11/12 and the Foots will be discounted to 89/4 pk.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Do you guys think the Big foots are absolutely necessary for some of us....more recreational goose hunters?


----------



## duane (Mar 29, 2004)

Waterfowler guy. Why do you pit one retailer against another? Any idea what the cost is on a 4 pk of BF's?? I have no idea...just wondering. Seems to be almost a minor case of extortion...albeit legal. Kind of odd how some will also drive 200 miles to same $30.00? I try to keep it local whenever possible.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Duane, I would hardly call it extortion. They have a price match policy they set at their corporate level and feel they can live by. Had they shopped their competition as I did they would have been able to price match their competition and wouldnt have had to discount them. I work hard for my money and so do a vast majority of people on this site so this is why I posted it. As far as driving a huge distance to save $30 dollars I was passing through after scouting and optimized my trip.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Remmi - bigfoots necessary?

I would say no for a recreational guy. We just use a variety of shells, silhouttes, flags, etc. In conjuction with a good set-up, keep spaced out, biggest mistake I still make. I think movement (flagging) is very important and rec guys like you and me would be better off spending our money on gas scouting.

My son and I this weekend were without fullbodies and we drew in more geese on Saturday then did the GUIDES in neighboring fields with tons of full bodies. There spread was so compacted on the little hill in the field it looked very unrealistic, hence no geese for them.


----------

